# Chocolate



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

How much is really deadly? 
ive heard mix things like a whole chocolate bar is good... crazy! 
and ive herd that as little as a crum is deadly. 
I do OBVIOUSLY never intend of giving Joey ANY chocolate, but i am a chocoholic and Joey is a little bum and if i for instance drop a crum of ANYTHING he is right there to nab it. So far whenever i want Chocolate and he is up and around me, i go and sit at the kitchen counter, i just dont wanna risk it.

But how much is too much?


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Dark chocolate is worse than milk, the more coco solids the worse it is, but it would take a good bit to really hurt a full grown Golden, which I know Joey isn't yet. So just be careful and preserve your stash for yourself and you should be fine. A little chocolate chip won't hurt. Sorry I do not know if there is a cumulative effect.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha yeaa, All the chocolate is double sealed in ziploc on the top cabnit over the stove, i went a little crazy preventing any falling and Joey grabbing!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

It depends on the size of the dog and how much cocoa is in the product.

There was a super nifty site with weights and types of chocolate info, I can't find it now...

This article is good:
Chocolate: What You Really Need to Know | Karen Pryor Clickertraining

Essentially, white chocolate has no theobromine in it and is "safe" other than being sugary. Dogs would have to eat so much milk chocolate to be sick for the theobromine, they'd be sick from just eating a lot and the sugar. Smaller amounts of dark chocolate can be deadly for small dogs, and a bit more for our larger dogs... 

There is not a cumulative effect over a lifetime of the dog.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

My old golden retriever once ate my whole homemade chocolate birthday cake. He never threw up and was fine - of course, the chocolate cake probably only had two squares of dark chocolate in it. All I remember about that is how upset I was for HIM, but everyone at my party (I was 8) thought I was upset about my cake being ruined. 

A few years later, he busted through the baby gate we used to keep in the kitchen and went upstairs to my brother's room and ate all his Halloween candy. Wrappers and all. We came back a few hours later to the brick kitchen floor covered in similar coloured dog vomit - I stepped in it. Besides all the vomiting (which probably saved his life), he was fine.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I've said this before, but my Carmella once ate a pound of Fannie May's dark and milk chocolate covered almonds. She was fine, just pooped almonds for a week and we all mourned the loss of our delicious chocolates!


----------

